# [SOLVED] Stuck in 640x480 4bit color.



## Jon~ (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I got a virus, it was too bad to deal with so I reformatted, completely wiped everything, and now my computer is stuck in 640x480 4bit color. Well, it was 16bit until I upgraded to service pack 2 Windows XP. Since it started updating and stuff.

I put on service pack 2 so I could get on msn and inform my internet brethren about my issues.



> OpSys: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - Service Pack 2.0
> Motherboard: Intel Corporation D845GVSR (Version AAC45439-301 )
> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (Clock Speed 2800 )
> RAM: 1022MB
> ...


Thats the report thing, as you all can tell dealing with computers isn't my forte.  so pardon any lack of proper terms, etc. 










Theres a screen shot of my stuff, as you can see theres no display adaptor/graphics card or anything like that. 

So! Any and ALL help would be greatly appreciated at this time. 

Gracias, Jon.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in 640x480 4bit color.*

Built by you or by a company?


----------



## Jon~ (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in 640x480 4bit color.*

My dad built it, the computers worked perfectly fine up until now. Well this problem did happen once before, but my dad was able to fix it. but he's in Iraq now and kinda unable to respond to any emails.. Lol


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Stuck in 640x480 4bit color.*

If you have the disc that came with the motherboard you need to install all the drivers from it.


----------



## Decane (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in 640x480 4bit color.*

The video card/onboard video will need some drivers if you have not already installed them... If you could posibly find out the make of them, you could obtain drivers for them?

Best of luck,

David.


----------



## Jon~ (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in 640x480 4bit color.*

Awesome! Found the discs and now it's working!  

Thank you all very much! Now time for some Starcraft!


----------

